# Urban75, The Porno!



## DrRingDing (May 3, 2007)

Anyone interested in organising and even starring in a non-exploitative, co-op porn film.

Porn with a social message?  

Say ''aye"!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 3, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> Anyone interested in organising and even starring in a non-exploitative, co-op porn film.
> 
> Porn with a social message?
> 
> Say ''aye"!






You filthy scum bastard  

I'm in as director


----------



## Winkybag (May 3, 2007)

Only if you give me a back, sack & crack wax.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 3, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> You filthy scum bastard
> 
> I'm in as director




I fancy directing but as this a non-hierarchical way of organising I'm sure something can be sorted.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 3, 2007)

Winkybag said:
			
		

> Only if you give me a back, sack & crack wax.



Who me?


----------



## DrRingDing (May 3, 2007)

This thread is serious btw.


----------



## KeyboardJockey (May 3, 2007)

I've done some porn filming.  I don't mind going behind the camera.


----------



## skunkboy69 (May 3, 2007)

Is size important?


----------



## DrRingDing (May 3, 2007)

KeyboardJockey said:
			
		

> I've done some porn filming.  I don't mind going behind the camera.



cool.


----------



## Winkybag (May 3, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> Who me?


Yep, if you rip the wax strips off with your teeth I'll do anything...


----------



## DrRingDing (May 3, 2007)

skunkboy69 said:
			
		

> Is size important?



Absolutley. I believe we should use small and average size cocks in the film.

I think we should stand for real sex not the plastic sex seen in bog standard films.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 3, 2007)

skunkboy69 said:
			
		

> Is size important?



I think it counts.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 3, 2007)

Winkybag said:
			
		

> Yep, if you rip the wax strips off with your teeth I'll do anything...



Right if that's what it takes, that's what it'll be.

I see we're being rock'n'roll already.


----------



## Skim (May 3, 2007)

I dread to think who the fluffer is going to be.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 3, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> Absolutley. I believe we should use small and average size cocks in the film.
> 
> I think we should stand for real sex not the plastic sex seen in bog standard films.




I think you have a point. What about the women (I'm assuming there will be women in your porn film) should they be average or, big, or, little or, summat?


----------



## DrRingDing (May 3, 2007)

...and honest shaped women too.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 3, 2007)

Skim said:
			
		

> I dread to think who the fluffer is going to be.



I'm glad you brought the subject up first, I'm sure you're make a fine one.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 3, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> ...and honest shaped women too.



Honest shaped. OK now I get you.

What's an honest shaped man


----------



## DrRingDing (May 3, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> I think you have a point. What about the women (I'm assuming there will be women in your porn film) should they be average or, big, or, little or, summat?



As I said I think if we would do this it should be done properly with 'real' bodies...warts and all.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 3, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> As I said I think if we would do this it should be done properly with 'real' bodies...warts and all.



Warts


----------



## DrRingDing (May 3, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Honest shaped. OK now I get you.
> 
> What's an honest shaped man



No plastic tits, fake tans, bleached hair or unusually 'conventionally attractive'.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 3, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> No plastic tits, fake tans, bleached hair or unusually 'conventionally attractive'.




but what do you think to those ideas?

Making an anti-porn porno for the people!


----------



## Gromit (May 3, 2007)

I know how to use a clapper board. You clap it together right?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 3, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> but what do you think to those ideas?
> 
> Making an anti-porn porno for the people!




Not for me.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 3, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> What's an honest shaped man



Like a normal bloke. could be skinny, podgy, shaggy etc


----------



## DrRingDing (May 3, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> Like a normal bloke. could be skinny, podgy, shaggy etc



We have a token hornbag in the form of Winkybag.


----------



## skunkboy69 (May 3, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> Absolutley. I believe we should use small and average size cocks in the film.
> 
> I think we should stand for real sex not the plastic sex seen in bog standard films.



Damn.........well thats me out then


----------



## Pie 1 (May 3, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> I know how to use a clapper board. You clap it together right?



Yeah, but for fucks sake, keep it clear of the 'equipment'

I'm in as DOP


----------



## Winkybag (May 3, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> We have a token hornbag in the form of Winkybag.



I feel cheapened & exploited already


----------



## Skim (May 4, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> I'm glad you brought the subject up first, I'm sure you're make a fine one.




I'm washing my rabbit that night.


----------



## TheNegotiator (May 4, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## DrRingDing (May 4, 2007)

Are there any women up for this or is this going to turn into a documentary about oddball man-love?


----------



## passenger (May 4, 2007)

i could dress up  as a lady


----------



## Belushi (May 4, 2007)

Only if I can appear under my porn alias 'Tyrone Thrust'.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 4, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Only if I can appear under my porn alias 'Tyrone Thrust'.



What's the politics of this Tyrone Thrust character?


----------



## tastebud (May 4, 2007)

i'll be in it!
what will the film be called, 'baby eating anarchists'? 

and why the hell is this in the photography forum?


----------



## Belushi (May 4, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> What's the politics of this Tyrone Thrust character?



Old school Moscow hardliner, loves parades, purges and birds with big bristols.


----------



## Gromit (May 4, 2007)

Film is lots and lots of pictures innit! Its a trick of the eye than turns photography into movement blah blah.


----------



## Belushi (May 4, 2007)

Has anyone pmed Orang Utan? He's got a whole selection of kinky animal outfits.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 4, 2007)

tastebud said:
			
		

> i'll be in it!
> what will the film be called, 'baby eating anarchists'?
> 
> and why the hell is this in the photography forum?




Poonani eating anarchists?


----------



## DrRingDing (May 4, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Old school Moscow hardliner, loves parades, purges and birds with big bristols.



Would he be interested in juxtapostion of a sorid affair with a nazi in full regalia?


----------



## tastebud (May 4, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> Poonani eating anarchists?


gross! 
'pastrami eating anarchists', would be better.
but i'd have to opt out, given that i'm veggie.
which would be a shame for you all.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 4, 2007)

tastebud said:
			
		

> gross!
> 'pastrami eating anarchists', would be better.
> but i'd have to opt out, given that i'm veggie.
> which would be a shame for you all.



How do you feel about dp?


----------



## Crispy (May 4, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> How do you feel about dp?


It looks uncomfortable to me.


----------



## Crispy (May 4, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> How do you feel about dp?


It looks uncomfortable to me.


----------



## Belushi (May 4, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> Would he be interested in juxtapostion of a sorid affair with a nazi in full regalia?



Are we talking non-aggression pacts here?


----------



## DrRingDing (May 4, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> It looks uncomfortable to me.



Two swollen members being thrust into your dainty ring would be challenging...I imagine....


----------



## DrRingDing (May 4, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Are we talking non-aggression pacts here?



We'd take a vote on it but I think Tyrone should be the shunter not the grunter.


----------



## KeyboardJockey (May 4, 2007)

passenger said:
			
		

> i could dress up  as a lady



Oi thats my job.    


Curmudgeonly old bastard Tranny Porn - A new genre


----------



## Belushi (May 4, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> We'd take a vote on it but I think Tyrone should be the shunter not the grunter.



Good, cos I've checked with Tyrone and he's happy to pitch but doesnt catch.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 4, 2007)

Stalinist - anarchist - Nazi lust triangle anyone?


----------



## Kameron (May 4, 2007)

Looks like a "go gay for pay" so far. All straight / mostly straight guys so far. I predict good sales among some girls I know.


----------



## tastebud (May 4, 2007)

Dr. Ring seems appropriate, somehow.


----------



## f for fake (May 4, 2007)

can i be the fella that sits at home watching it and gives a comment after that can be written on the cover

"good hard sex for half an hour and 3 hours of i"ts my go" from behind the camera soon puts paid to the erect male members"


----------



## Belushi (May 4, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> Stalinist - anarchist - Nazi lust triangle anyone?



As long as theres no Trots involved Tyrone is happy.


----------



## KeyboardJockey (May 4, 2007)

Kameron said:
			
		

> Looks like a "go gay for pay" so far. All straight / mostly straight guys so far. I predict good sales among some girls I know.



Being bi I can do both


----------



## DrRingDing (May 4, 2007)

Kameron said:
			
		

> Looks like a "go gay for pay" so far. All straight / mostly straight guys so far. I predict good sales among some girls I know.



Ah Kameron, just the man


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 4, 2007)

*subscribes to thread*


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 4, 2007)

tastebud said:
			
		

> i'll be in it!
> what will the film be called, 'baby eating anarchists'?



How about "Babes eating anarchists"?


----------



## DrRingDing (May 4, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> As long as theres no Trots involved Tyrone is happy.



I know a russian woman who might be up for this...just keep the vodka flowing and she'll be happy.


----------



## tastebud (May 4, 2007)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> How about "Babes eating anarchists"?


 yeah!

malcolm...? *frowns at malcolm*


----------



## Belushi (May 4, 2007)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> How about "Babes eating anarchists"?



You've got a talent for this vp


----------



## DrRingDing (May 4, 2007)

I think we need some sort of narrative.

Any ideas on the stalinist-anarchist-nazi triangle?


----------



## Kameron (May 4, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> I think we need some sort of narrative.
> 
> Any ideas on the stalinist-anarchist-nazi triangle?


I think that we should go for the good old tried and tested plot lines such as the police stop and search the degenerates into a gay orgy.

Any way I once had a girlfriend who wacked off over this fantasy more often than any other, at least one guaranteed sale - although probably only if I'm not in it.


----------



## Belushi (May 4, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> I think we need some sort of narrative.
> 
> Any ideas on the stalinist-anarchist-nazi triangle?



Spain 1937...


----------



## WouldBe (May 4, 2007)

I'm in.  




			
				DrRingDing said:
			
		

> Poonani eating anarchists?



or maybe not.


----------



## KeyboardJockey (May 4, 2007)

Kameron said:
			
		

> I think that we should go for the good old tried and tested plot lines such as the police stop and search the degenerates into a gay orgy.



What about:

The film opens with an interior shot of  a real ale pub in Brixton.  One Urb after another comes into the pub says hello and orders beer and then people start eyeing up and getting flirty with each other and feeling each other up at which point every one goes out in to the beer garden and fucks like bunnies.  Lots of polysexual fun. 

The line of dialogue I'd most to speak in the film would be 'I don't care how big his cock is I'm not sucking it - he voted for Respect at  the last election'


----------



## tastebud (May 4, 2007)

my tagline's rather fitting i think


----------



## DrRingDing (May 4, 2007)

Kameron said:
			
		

> I think that we should go for the good old tried and tested plot lines such as the police stop and search the degenerates into a gay orgy.



Nazi cop stops the stalinoid Tyrone and his buddy Tatiyana a Russian Anachist.

The cheeky anarchist swaps the cops coke for ketamine; the nazi demands he can snort a fat line off of tatyana arse and the he will let them go. He snorts, falls into a K hole, the stalinist and anarchist hoover up the cops high grade chazza and get the horn fuck each other and then the cop too?

Anymore for anymore?


----------



## DrRingDing (May 4, 2007)

tastebud said:
			
		

> my tagline's rather fitting i think



Ever fancied being a russian anarchist called Tatiyana?


----------



## tastebud (May 4, 2007)

of course.


----------



## Kameron (May 4, 2007)

Or may be we could break new ground.

How about this one:

We each take the part of one of the writers of the American Declaration of Independence. Casting later.
    * John Adams
    * Benjamin Franklin
    * Thomas Jefferson
    * Robert R. Livingston
    * Roger Sherman

We are all sitting around in a squat in Vagina or where ever writing this constitution of the Gay States. The whole thing obviously gets out of had obviously following a twisted version of the DoI. Simple really. If we wanted to go for the total gang bang then we can get all the founding fathers involved.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 4, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Spain 1937...



This brings a whole new meaning to the word 'Falangist'!


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 4, 2007)

tastebud said:
			
		

> yeah!
> 
> malcolm...? *frowns at malcolm*



just interested


----------



## DrRingDing (May 4, 2007)

Kameron said:
			
		

> Or may be we could break new ground.
> 
> How about this one:
> 
> ...



This could be a finishing scene writing a new constitution for spain instead of the US.

If only they had lashings of coke and ketamine in 1937 it could been so different.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 4, 2007)

KeyboardJockey said:
			
		

> What about:
> 
> The film opens with an interior shot of  a real ale pub in Brixton.  One Urb after another comes into the pub says hello and orders beer and then people start eyeing up and getting flirty with each other and feeling each other up at which point every one goes out in to the beer garden and fucks like bunnies.  Lots of polysexual fun.
> 
> The line of dialogue I'd most to speak in the film would be 'I don't care how big his cock is I'm not sucking it - he voted for Respect at  the last election'



Again turn brixton into barcelona.

...and...

'I don't care how big his cock is I'm not sucking it - he's a Trotskyist'


----------



## pengaleng (May 4, 2007)

I am a fluffer/actress, pm to discuss my fee.


----------



## Gromit (May 4, 2007)

Fee? 

Co-op porn film.

I presumed that meant equal profit share for all, including the clapper boy.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 4, 2007)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> I am a fluffer/actress, pm to discuss my fee.



This is co-op porn for lust not money!


----------



## DrRingDing (May 4, 2007)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> I am a fluffer/actress, pm to discuss my fee.



I was hoping you could draw up a story board


----------



## DrRingDing (May 4, 2007)

Kameron, are you up for being a sadistic leather clad fascist?


----------



## pengaleng (May 4, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> I was hoping you could draw up a story board




belta


----------



## DrRingDing (May 4, 2007)

What sex acts do we need?


----------



## KeyboardJockey (May 4, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> What sex acts do we need?



Might be better to ask what sex acts don't we need as I'm sure that most sexual activities and perversions  will be covered / enjoyed by Urbanites.


----------



## Fruitloop (May 4, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> Kameron, are you up for being a sadistic leather clad fascist?



All the best posters for that role have left


----------



## DrRingDing (May 4, 2007)

roman showers I dont think I could do but scat.....maybe


----------



## pengaleng (May 4, 2007)

I can do dp and blt


----------



## DrRingDing (May 4, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> roman showers I dont think I could do but scat.....maybe



I'd only do scat with a veggy. Cheers.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 4, 2007)

I've got a mate who's a cameraman with all the equipment I'm sure he'd be up for filming it.


----------



## Kameron (May 4, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> Kameron, are you up for being a sadistic leather clad fascist?


Can't I play the part of Rapunzel? I'm getting the Hip-Hop lingo down pat.

OK, I'll take the part as long as I get to tie up Cobra Boy Winkybag.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 4, 2007)

Kameron said:
			
		

> OK, I'll take the part as long as I get to tie up Cobra Boy Winkybag.



I think we can work that.

You're the dark haired Falangist paramilitary who see's the light becomes an anarchist and tricks Aryan SS Officer Winkybag into some sordid bondage.


----------



## WouldBe (May 4, 2007)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> I can do dp and *blt*


Can't remember seeing a sarnie used in a porno.


----------



## pengaleng (May 4, 2007)

WouldBe said:
			
		

> Can't remember seeing a sarnie used in a porno.



I can make one whilst gettin fucked tho 

multi tasking init


----------



## maes (May 4, 2007)

I've been meaning to do this for ages. Count me in for whatever capacity. Yay porn!


----------



## Gromit (May 4, 2007)

WouldBe said:
			
		

> Can't remember seeing a sarnie used in a porno.



That was my thoughts too. What does that stand for really? I'm so niave!


----------



## WouldBe (May 4, 2007)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> I can make one whilst gettin fucked tho
> 
> multi tasking init


 

Hold the mayo.


----------



## Brainaddict (May 4, 2007)

maestrocloud said:
			
		

> I've been meaning to do this for ages. Count me in for whatever capacity. Yay porn!


Now that's the first offer on the thread from a willing female that I actually believed


----------



## DrRingDing (May 4, 2007)

maestrocloud said:
			
		

> I've been meaning to do this for ages. Count me in for whatever capacity. Yay porn!



What sort of role do you fancy Ms Cloud and what is you porn name?


----------



## Firky (May 4, 2007)

Are any of you so pathetic that you have to masquerade your undersexed lives by taking part in an ethical porno? 

Empty vessels and all that. You sad bastards. Every last one of you.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 4, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Are any of you so pathetic that you have to masquerade your undersexed lives by taking part in an ethical porno?
> 
> Empty vessels and all that. You sad bastards. Every last one of you.



So you're in then?


----------



## pengaleng (May 4, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Are any of you so pathetic that you have to masquerade your undersexed lives by taking part in an ethical porno?
> 
> Empty vessels and all that. You sad bastards. Every last one of you.




I'd shut up if I were you if you dont want me to tell the others about your recent escapades


----------



## Firky (May 4, 2007)

"oohhh I'm a girl and i can do blt, does that turn you on mr internet geek?"


----------



## Gromit (May 4, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> "oohhh I'm a girl and i can do blt, does that turn you on mr internet geek?"



It turned me on as I love bacon.

ETA. Don't tell the local pig farmer though.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 4, 2007)

I want to know what fiirky's been up to; dish the dirt tp.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 4, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> It turned me on as I love bacon.
> 
> ETA. Don't tell the local pig farmer though.




Mmmm gammon goalposts


----------



## pengaleng (May 4, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> I want to know what fiirky's been up to; dish the dirt tp.




lol hes been videoing himself and putting it on this rate my wank type site


----------



## DrRingDing (May 4, 2007)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> lol hes been videoing himself and putting it on this rate my wank type site



I believe it too.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 4, 2007)

Have you got a link?


----------



## Belushi (May 4, 2007)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> lol hes been videoing himself and putting it on this rate my wank type site



Fantastic


----------



## Gromit (May 4, 2007)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> lol hes been videoing himself and putting it on this rate my wank type site



Youlube.com?

If that name doesn't exist I may have to register it quick.


----------



## KeyboardJockey (May 4, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> Have you got a link?



I'd like the link as well - sounds fun.


----------



## Firky (May 4, 2007)

yeah and the money shot was when i blasted up tp's arsehole 

sent her home looking like a hairy glazed doughnut


----------



## DrRingDing (May 4, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> yeah and the money shot was when i blasted up tp's arsehole
> 
> sent her home looking like a hairy glazed doughnut



Dont be coy, show us the goods.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 4, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> I was hoping you could draw up a story board



just draw  everything

real life is overrated


----------



## Kameron (May 4, 2007)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> Now that's the first offer on the thread from a willing female that I actually believed


I'm out raged!


----------



## DrRingDing (May 4, 2007)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> just draw  everything
> 
> real life is overrated



Will you make a disturbing anime montage and soundtrack for the intermission?


----------



## pengaleng (May 4, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> yeah and the money shot was when i blasted up tp's arsehole
> 
> sent her home looking like a hairy glazed doughnut




you are at the other end of the country for a start you prick, yer just trying to take the focus from yourself


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 4, 2007)

what am i the pre film cartoon?


unfortunately  my drawing skills are... non existant

same with music 

however i could write/storyboard it


----------



## Gromit (May 4, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> Will you make a disturbing anime montage and soundtrack for the intermission?



Monty Python's Flying Cirus porn stylee?


----------



## DrRingDing (May 4, 2007)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> what am i the pre film cartoon?
> 
> 
> unfortunately  my drawing skills are... non existant
> ...




You could nick bits of anime you think would be suitable (e.g. mother daughter rape) and pinch some music that would be suitable (your fave hymn) you could even subtitle it yourself


----------



## DrRingDing (May 4, 2007)

This is a proper friday thread from yesteryear


----------



## DrRingDing (May 4, 2007)

I've just shown this thread to a very good friend who happens to be a strict muslim, she is unamused.

Although I did offer her a 5 minute slot talking about the evils of porn.


----------



## Gromit (May 4, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> I've just shown this thread to a very good friend who happens to be a strict muslim, she is unamused.
> 
> Although I did offer her a 5 minute slot talking about the evils of porn.



I'm tempted to make a joke about pork swords but am unsure whether that could be considered racist.


----------



## maes (May 4, 2007)

Kameron said:
			
		

> I'm out raged!


_You're_ outraged? Why?

Can we have strap ons and orgies please?


----------



## Kameron (May 4, 2007)

maestrocloud said:
			
		

> _You're_ outraged? Why?
> 
> Can we have strap ons and orgies please?


I am out raged because Brainy didn't take my dedication to this project seriously!


----------



## Gromit (May 4, 2007)

Kameron said:
			
		

> I am out raged because Brainy didn't take my dedication to this project seriously!



Did he think you were a guy? It gets confusing on here sometimes.


----------



## foamy (May 4, 2007)

*errr... Kam:*




			
				Brainaddict said:
			
		

> Now that's the first offer on the thread from a *willing female* that I actually believed





i'd offer to make costums but i dont think you'll be needing any


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 4, 2007)

maestrocloud said:
			
		

> Can we have strap ons and orgies please?




that's practically my motto.  sadly it doesn't seem to work.


----------



## Kameron (May 4, 2007)

foamy said:
			
		

> i'd offer to make costums but i dont think you'll be needing any


 hmmm, so I changed my sex did I. hmmm, it's not so bad,


----------



## foamy (May 4, 2007)

Kameron said:
			
		

> hmmm, so I changed my sex did I. hmmm, it's not so bad,



its not bad but you should have kept something for the film


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 4, 2007)

i blame hormones in the water.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 4, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> No plastic tits, fake tans, bleached hair or unusually 'conventionally attractive'.



With all the white englishmen, it should have a druid theme. In capes under oak trees, with mistletoe nearby. A stone slab can be involved.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 4, 2007)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> I can make one whilst gettin fucked tho
> 
> multi tasking init



But can you eat it while getting the dp? It would be more fitting if you ate a hoagy.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 4, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Are any of you so pathetic that you have to masquerade your undersexed lives by taking part in an ethical porno?
> 
> Empty vessels and all that. You sad bastards. Every last one of you.



..says the guy who took the picture of the hairless twat...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 4, 2007)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> lol hes been videoing himself and putting it on this rate my wank type site



What sort of scores has he been getting?


----------



## maes (May 4, 2007)

I have a willing volunteer for strapon action


----------



## tastebud (May 4, 2007)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> Now that's the first offer on the thread from a willing female that I actually believed


 I'm to be believed too, god damnit!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 4, 2007)

What's this thread doing in Photography & Graphics? 

Can't it be moved to General or, Suburban or, the Bin or, somewhere?

It's really beginning to fuck me off big time.

*off for more tapas*


----------



## tastebud (May 4, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> It's really beginning to fuck me off big time.


really?


----------



## WouldBe (May 4, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> What's this thread doing in Photography & Graphics?
> 
> Can't it be moved to General or, Suburban or, the Bin or, somewhere?
> 
> ...


Where do you look for film reviews in the paper, the sport section?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 4, 2007)

WouldBe said:
			
		

> Where do you look for film reviews in the paper, the sport section?




No. The TV & Film section. It's up there ^^^ somewhere.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 5, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> What's this thread doing in Photography & Graphics?
> 
> Can't it be moved to General or, Suburban or, the Bin or, somewhere?
> 
> ...



This is _art_. 

Photography is important; 99% of porn is shot without a thought.

This is going to be arthouse porn


----------



## DrRingDing (May 5, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> With all the white englishmen, it should have a druid theme. In capes under oak trees, with mistletoe nearby. A stone slab can be involved.



Sacrificing nubile virgins hey?

I've got a semi already.

Maybe that would be a good sequel.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 5, 2007)

maestrocloud said:
			
		

> I have a willing volunteer for strapon action



Giving or receiving?


----------



## gabi (May 5, 2007)

aint read the thread fully, but fuck yeh.. im in.. i wanna have a hand (so to speak) in casting too. thanks.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 5, 2007)

gabi said:
			
		

> aint read the thread fully, but fuck yeh.. im in.. i wanna have a hand (so to speak) in casting too. thanks.



Do you have a willy or a fanny?


----------



## Cid (May 5, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> But can you eat it while getting the dp? It would be more fitting if you ate a hoagy.



I've got a mate called Hoagy, perhaps he would be a decent substitute?


----------



## maes (May 5, 2007)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> Giving or receiving?


Giving... Though I'm sure she'd receive too


----------



## cybertect (May 5, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> It's really beginning to fuck me off big time.
> 
> *off for more tapas*



Well, it's keeping me highly amused


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 5, 2007)

tastebud said:
			
		

> really?



You know Stan, he's a bit of a prig sometimes.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 5, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> What's this thread doing in Photography & Graphics?
> 
> Can't it be moved to General or, Suburban or, the Bin or, somewhere?
> 
> ...



You really think anyone cares if you're getting "fucked off big time", Stan, or are you suffering a bit of a "g-d complex"?

Face facts. Now that you're getting fucked off, people will just get that extra bit of pleasure contributing to this thread in the "Photography & Graphics" forum.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 16, 2007)

So who's really up mucking in with this most interesting of projects?


DrRingDing
Possibly a female friend of DrRingDing


----------



## DrRingDing (May 16, 2007)

If we get serious and want this filmed with top end gear, I'' lbe able to get my mits on it.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 17, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> So who's really up mucking in with this most interesting of projects?
> 
> 
> DrRingDing
> Possibly a female friend of DrRingDing



*cough*


----------



## LDR (May 17, 2007)

KeyboardJockey said:
			
		

> What about:
> 
> The film opens with an interior shot of  a real ale pub in Brixton.  One Urb after another comes into the pub says hello and orders beer and then people start eyeing up and getting flirty with each other and feeling each other up at which point every one goes out in to the beer garden and fucks like bunnies.  Lots of polysexual fun.


Well if we had a camera for last night's North London pub meet up, the finished product would be on YouTube by now.


----------

